# Can't sign in to PSN!



## wwwescape (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a local fibre option broadband connection to connect to the internet. Up until recently I was able to sign in to PSN on my PS3, the PS App on my Android phone and the Playstation Network website.

Now on my PS3, I get automatically signed out with the 80710016 error code. On the PS App, I get the C-82E10193 error code. On the website I get 'connection timed out error'.

Surprisingly, when I try signing in using my Jio hotspot, the PS App and the website works and I'm able to sign in just fine. However, I still get the same error on my PS3 but I think this is due to problems with my manual configuration.

Once signed in using my Jio hotspot, if I switch back to WiFi, I get signed out on the PS App and the website.

Do I need to contact my ISP or is there some configuration that I need to update in my router?

I can't use my Jio for signing into PSN every time. Please help!


----------



## wwwescape (Jul 12, 2018)

No worries. The problem seemed to have solved itself. Must have been some problem with the ISP.


----------

